# Liquid 3.2 For Multiple Devices



## ldopa

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9907-liquid-smooth-roms-32-for-multiple-devices/

Here's the link. Enjoy!


----------



## ldopa

Launcher pro plus isn't working. Also, prop modder is constantly fc when trying to check certain boxes.


----------



## juv3

ldopa said:


> Launcher pro plus isn't working..


Thanks for saving me tons of time... I cant live w/o launcherpro
Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## joeblow789

Is the torch working for anyone on a D2? Keeps FCing on me.


----------



## ldopa

Fc for me too


----------



## jhkang

have these bugs been worked out?


----------



## ldopa

LP plus has a fix.


----------



## JBirdVegas

ldopa said:


> Launcher pro plus isn't working. Also, prop modder is constantly fc when trying to check certain boxes.


If you don't know me I'm a member of LiquidSmoothROMs dev team and I would love to fix some of these issues y'all are having.

1) torch yes it was broke in 3.2 ...fix has been pushed credit spitemare (to be included in all 3.2+ releases)

2) launcher pro you have a fix? What was wrong with it? We don't build launcher pro it is included via compiled apk ...we have nothing to do with their problems (we may move away from not from source launchers in the future but ...launcher pro is nice ...for now)

3) PropModder this is my baby I hate that you are having issues and I WILL fix but please I need some more info:
-steps to reproduce
-what device
-what options fail
-any chance you can logcat failures (PropModder or anywhere else you encounter fc)
*the logcat of PropModder failing would be SUPER useful

Thanks


----------



## MindArchr

any chance future versions will incorporate 1% battery increments?


----------



## ldopa

Jbird, the LP plus fix flashable zip is in the bugs and fixes thread here on roots for liquid 3.2 (under thunderbolt section). Im on cm7 again so i can't send logcats for propmodder but from what i remember, it will glitch when trying to check certain boxes (3g, hardware acceleration). Check it out and you'll see. Hope this helps. If i get back on liquid i can send logcats


----------



## JBirdVegas

MindArchr said:


> Jbird, the LP plus fix flashable zip is in the bugs and fixes thread here on roots for liquid 3.2 (under thunderbolt section). Im on cm7 again so i can't send logcats for propmodder but from what i remember, it will glitch when trying to check certain boxes (3g, hardware acceleration). Check it out and you'll see. Hope this helps. If i get back on liquid i can send logcats


I will look into it thanks


----------



## joeblow789

Posted this in the fixes thread because I forgot about this one, DOH!



joeblow789 said:


> My camcorder / video also will not focus on a D2. Anybody else seeing this issue?


----------



## MindArchr

JBirdVegas said:


> no there is no reliable method of measuring 1% on gb
> 
> I will look into it thanks


Just curious...how does 1% manage to work on GB roms such as Liberty, Vortex, etc. (running off the OTA) and on stock GB? or is it a CM issue? Thanks again.


----------



## JBirdVegas

They are not built from source they are using decompiled version of blur. The gb kernel doesn't output to charge_counter as it did with froyo kernel.

Using the blur frameworks makes charge_counter readable

We are getting a responce of -1.578 billion which is unusable, maybe it is a hash of sorts but noone has figured out how to read it yet


----------



## ldopa

Jbird! I'm using the newest ver of prop modder 2.3.2. At least on my phone, the jit compiler doesn't stick. It still remains checked in cm settings tho. Is it or is it not enabled?
Btw, I'm looking forward to new updates. This app has great potential and is easy to use. Plus it educates people on knowing their build.prop!


----------



## JBirdVegas

Thanks I'll fix jit not showing it is still enabled just not detected by PropModder ...it has been on my todo but I've been busy with Parchment I'll get to it tonight

Thanks for the bug report


----------



## MindArchr

JBirdVegas said:


> They are not built from source they are using decompiled version of blur. The gb kernel doesn't output to charge_counter as it did with froyo kernel.
> 
> Using the blur frameworks makes charge_counter readable
> 
> We are getting a responce of -1.578 billion which is unusable, maybe it is a hash of sorts but noone has figured out how to read it yet


thanks a million for explaining!


----------



## poontab

Moved to general as liquid has it's own section in the d2 development sub on RootzWiki.


----------



## juv3

Does it need .608 or which one to install?

Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## kr3n

It needs either .606/7/8 shouldn't really matter.


----------



## juv3

kr3n said:


> It needs either .606/7/8 shouldn't really matter.


thank you!

Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## skruid

JBirdVegas said:


> If you don't know me I'm a member of LiquidSmoothROMs dev team and I would love to fix some of these issues y'all are having.
> 
> 1) torch yes it was broke in 3.2 ...fix has been pushed credit spitemare (to be included in all 3.2+ releases)
> 
> 2) launcher pro you have a fix? What was wrong with it? We don't build launcher pro it is included via compiled apk ...we have nothing to do with their problems (we may move away from not from source launchers in the future but ...launcher pro is nice ...for now)
> 
> 3) PropModder this is my baby I hate that you are having issues and I WILL fix but please I need some more info:
> -steps to reproduce
> -what device
> -what options fail
> -any chance you can logcat failures (PropModder or anywhere else you encounter fc)
> *the logcat of PropModder failing would be SUPER useful
> 
> Thanks


I was having issues with the performance options and propmodder not sticking so I wiped liquid settings apps(yes both apps), then rebooted and everything stay checked and working, just thought I would let all of ya know


----------



## MrB206

So far so good. I really loved 3.0, so I enjoy the new ics theme built in. Other than that, I don't see much of a difference, other than the cool, new boot animation. Still my fav rom over cm7.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Is it just me or this ROM doesn't support GSM altogether? You can only choose CDMA options under “Mobile network settings”, or so it happens to be for me.


----------



## JBirdVegas

We removed the gsm packages to save install size

...sorry


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Probably should at least mention it in the original post.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Good idea ill bring it up


----------



## crackmonkey91

Is any one having problem with keyboard not lighting up auto backlight or that the auto brightness does not seem to be working

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

crackmonkey91 said:


> Is any one having problem with keyboard not lighting up auto backlight or that the auto brightness does not seem to be working


Do full wipe before installing or backlight will be broke


----------



## El-Nath

JBirdVegas said:


> We removed the gsm packages to save install size
> 
> ...sorry


do you have any plan to include the gsm packge in the next release or maybe a separate installation for it ?


----------



## juv3

I get this ramdom weird messages like 1%g% what is that or how do I get rid of it?

Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## YourAverageJD

juv3 said:


> I get this ramdom weird messages like 1%g% what is that or how do I get rid of it


Same here.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

Where do you get that message?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206

No messages like that for me. Frankly, this is my fav ROM. CM7 seems to be getting itself together and maybe has a little better battery life (it might be psychological though), but I like the customization in Liquid.


----------



## MrB206

I just noticed something wonky... anyone else having trouble turning GPS on and off? I keep it off, but when I tried to turn it on through the status bar, it takes me to the GPS settings and I have to check the 'Use GPS' for location. When I do, it remains on, even if I uncheck the box, so there's no 'one click' on and off. I fixed permissions in ROM Manager, but the issue remains.


----------



## joshmichael91

I can't send SMS on D2G? it just keeps saying send, and will show both wifi and 3G ?


----------



## YourAverageJD

JBirdVegas said:


> Where do you get that message?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Those messages come up when volume is being adjusted and the like. Instead of saying "Media Volume " it is a garbled mess.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

Thanks ill investigate I'm sure we just lost track of a variable somewhere thanks.


----------



## YourAverageJD

I appreciate it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nu2droid

JBirdVegas said:


> Do full wipe before installing or backlight will be broke


I am yhaving this issue also. I did a complete wipe of everything before install.

Also, the phone settings won't stick. I choose to go to call log when opening the phone app, always goes to dial pad, regardless of the option I choose.
Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z

getting -1 in all of my light levels... which means the keyboard lights dont work. i wish i wouldnt of set everything up before noticing this... back to wiping data again


----------



## TwoBuells

No keyboard lights, settings take a reboot to stick. Any fixes or work arounds?


----------



## JBirdVegas

TheBeavertownKid said:


> I ban you for deleting the tweet with the name and number.


The phone app is themed but it is all cm code, we didn't touch it


----------



## JBirdVegas

TwoBuells said:


> No keyboard lights, settings take a reboot to stick. Any fixes or work arounds?


Keyboard lights have been a problem since we first ported cm to the d2 ...sorry wipe data/cache and reinstall
Hope that fixes sorry I haven't found a fix yet either.

Settings? ~~~well we are ground up rewriting everything for ics

..settings, frameworks mods and everything associated is getting a complete rewrite so the issue may dissapear in the rewrite


----------



## nu2droid

Thank ya gents...
Will try the reboot for the settings, and if I feel daring, maybe I'll re-flash.
Thanks again.


----------



## TwoBuells

Thanks for the reply.

I've been trying every different ROM out there for the D2G. Apex is the most stable but lacks some of the extras I want. Liquid has the features I like. I'm going to try a clean install from stock and see if some of my issues go away.


----------

